# Can't identify this weed



## Lawnguy10 (Jul 14, 2020)

Can someone please help me indenting this weed. I've tried killing this for 2 seasons. I've tried multiple multiple doses of tenacity. Tried a broad lead weed killer. Tried spectracide grass killer (which killed the grass around it, but not weed)

Chicago. Kentucky blue grass. Weeds look like this as of end of May.


----------



## Lawnguy10 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Lawnguy10 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## CaffeinatedLawnCare (Apr 2, 2021)

Looks kind of like pigweed.


----------



## Lawnguy10 (Jul 14, 2020)

I think you might be right. Looks like Q4 kills that. I'll be trying that herbicide next


----------



## Carmelmatt317 (Aug 20, 2020)

Tzone is a little cheaper fwiw, roundup for lawns has the same actives as q4 if you cant find a small bottle


----------



## CaffeinatedLawnCare (Apr 2, 2021)

I'd say give that a try, make sure to use a surfactant, I'd go with either methylated seed oil or a crop oil concentrate to help penetrate the plant and improve the effectiveness.

If that doesn't work hit it with some glyphosate (maybe paint it on so you don't kill all the grass as glyphosate is non-selective). I'd try the Q4 plus surfactant first though, you may need to spray it twice a week or two apart.

Also make sure to get down a pre emergent for next fall/spring to keep any from growing back from seed.


----------

